# Northern Puffer Chicken of the Sea



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

Northern Puffer









This species of puffer contains no toxins according to experts. But still take precautions if you plan to eat them. Make sure you are harvesting only northern puffers as the others in Atlantic waters probably has toxins.

To prep start by cutting it open and removing the guts and other organs. Then remove the skin by peeling it off. Guts and organs go in the trash do not eat it for safety reason. Small or medium sized puffer contain plenty of meat as they lack bones. As for my recipe place the puffer meat in a food container then add lemon juice, with chopped herbs. I like rosemary and parsley for this recipe. Season it with some black pepper, cayenne pepper, and with a pinch of salt. Now let it sit for an hour or overnight to marinate in the fridge. 

Next step for the process after marinating add a slice of butter in a pan over your stove or olive oil. Add your puffer and cook the meat till its done. You may served it over rice or mashed potatoes.

*Fried Puffer Recipe.*

Prep with a beaten egg in a bowl. Add flour, salt, and choice of seasoning on another bowl and have another bowl with the same setup. You could also use panko breadcrumbs. Add puffer to dry ingredients first on bowl 1 and coat the entire thing then add to egg bowl and coat. After add it to dry bowl 2 and coat heavily. Place the puffer meat in the fridge for at least 20 minutes to let everything set. In a pan or fryer add your oil then when ready fry puffer meat till golden brown. 

Serve with French fries and tartar sauce like the traditional fish and chips.


----------



## kbueno1 (Jun 3, 2015)

yyyummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!

short vid on puffer meat extraction: https://www.facebook.com/search/top/?q=Avalon Pier puffer Ronw

Regards,
KBueno


----------



## Wkndfishlife (Oct 13, 2013)

I remember watching a video about the possible toxins, is that if you get their green organ juice on the meat you need to throw it away. Not sure how true this is, but I figure it is best to go in the cooler for another fish haha.


----------

